# Problem with my Tank...??????????



## jtjproductions (Mar 5, 2008)

I have noticed that at times my fish are hanging out at the top of the Tank. Seems like their trying to get oxygen near the top. Is this the case? Is there anything wrong at all? What can I do to help my fish?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

They are either struggling to get oxygen or highly stressed. Is there an overly aggressive fish down below that we can't see?

A full tank pic might tell the whole story!

What size tank is this?

What is the stock list?

How long has it been set up?

How many gph runs through your filtration?

What are your water parameters?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?

Any flashing, refusal of food, or other abnormal behaviour?

Kim


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I've heard of fish "suffocating" from the tank being to full of water. I don't know if that's true or not but your tank does look real full. I would take out water until the top of the water is just even with the bottom of the plastic strip that goes around the top of the tank. Maybe add a pump with an airstone too.

Kim knows her stuff so see if you can get the info to her. :thumb:


----------

